# سلسلة دروس تعلم اوتوكاد 2007 فيديو مباشر باللوغة العربية



## خابور (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
سلسلة دروس تعلم اوتوكاد 2007 فيديو مباشر باللوغة العربية 
الجزء الخامس :1:
http://arabcad.blogspot.com/2008/08/autocad-tutorial-5.html

 سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,,,,, سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## خابور (18 أغسطس 2008)

*كتاب في شرح AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب من 840 صفحة في شرح AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008 

هناالرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/138197302/Sybex.Mastering.Autocad.Civil.3d.2008.rar.html


الهم اغفرلي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات في الاولين والاخرين الى يوم الدين ياأرحم الراحمين
امـــــــ امين امين امين ـــــن يا رب العالمين


----------



## ساجدسامح (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## houzaifa (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## eng_ibrahim06 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يعمل


----------



## DEHABMED (3 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## GAMAL JOH (14 يناير 2010)

thenk you uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

ثواب العلم تعليمة للغير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## دودوالشقى (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مايو 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكور والله يعطـــيك الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف الـــــف عافيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## hosney (4 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يعمل


----------



## الهثيم (4 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (5 أغسطس 2010)

*thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks جدا*​


----------



## walid2005 (8 يناير 2011)

je cherche cour video solidworks en françai merci d'avance


----------



## لورنا2011 (27 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (3 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## عباس الحلفي (16 فبراير 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## نفحات هندسية (17 فبراير 2011)

الرابط للاسف لا يعمل


----------



## امجد سامي مطر (24 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## noor-noor (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## digo18 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## arch>bondok (10 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 مارس 2012)

مشششششششكور


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## عبدالوكيل محمد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شاكر جدا


----------



## عبدالوكيل محمد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

